# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Sram/Turvativ Descendant Kurbel Abmontieren

## Dominik99

Hallo liebe Downhill-Rangers,
ich habe an mein Specialized Demo 8 von 2017 in Aluminium eine Sram turvativ Descendant Kurbel drann, weis aber nicht wie die Ab zu Montieren geht.
bitte um Hilfe
Mfg 
Dominik

----------


## prolink88

auf der linken seite müßte ein großer Inbus sein. glaub 10mm
diesen mußt du aufdrehen, also nach links
ist gleichzeitig zum Montieren und abziehen der Kurbel

----------


## Dominik99

> auf der linken seite müßte ein großer Inbus sein. glaub 10mmdiesen mußt du aufdrehen, also nach linksist gleichzeitig zum Montieren und abziehen der Kurbel

 Hallo der ist dort bekomm denn aber nicht ab...danke dir für die Antwort

----------

